# Study - Expatriation and Repatriation Experiences and Best Practice



## kreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi

My Name is Kriben Reddy and I am currently studying at MBA at the GIBS University. 

We are conducting a study into Expatriation and Repatriation Experiences and Best Practice and would like to request your participation in our study. The research is driven by a need to understand the best methods of retaining and engaging expatriates once they have completed their assignments. It is recognised that the experience and knowledge that is generated by an expatriate assignment is extremely valuable but often gets lost through wrong management of expatriates. Your participation in this research will lead to academic outputs, including a journal article, that will advance best practice and knowledge in designing and managing expatriate assignments.

Your participation in this survey is entirely voluntary and all information will be treated as confidential. We do not need identifying data other than size of firm and industry. All data will be aggregated through statistical processes and no individual data will be reported.

The research will be conducted under the auspices of the Gordon Institute of Business Science of the University of Pretoria and will comply with the University of Pretoria’s ethical requirements.

I would really appreciate your assistance in this matter.
For more information and to be send the survey questionnaire electronically , please do not hesitate to contact me [/email]


----------

